# day 6 post day 5 morula transfer and age 40plus



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear All, 


I want to test as my embies are 11 days old and though been in my belly for 6 days, they have had 5 days in the lab already.nHave i got a chance of getting a little reliable result?                                                                                                                                                                                                                              I am asking if anyone has ever done a pregnancy test at this stage and the result later was reflective of what they initially found when thy did the test?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It is to early still.  When is your official test day?  My sister had a 5 day blast put back and she was told to not rely on any test done before 9 days past transfer.

If it is a BFN and it is to early to show as a BFP then it will just cause you unnecessary upset.

I wish you all the best.

X


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for reply. my test date 12/12/12. The wait is a pain.


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

sorry ! sorry! for my message! Has any one else been having frequent 'wet pant' ? mine seems as though i have urinated myself slightly each day but i know i have not. Any explanation for this? I can understand the mushed up chalky bits are utogestan pessaries but not the wet pants. Sorry for this  too  much unpleasant info but any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey are you taking any pressie like crinone gel as that could make you feel wet
Becky7 xx


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for reply,


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi just browsing threads as I couldn't sleep  

I had 2 x5 day blasts transferred 26th November. And have had constant wet knickers for a while. I think it's a clear mucus. I have to keep going to the toilet when out as I think I have started bleeding. 
Don't test early. So not worth it. I done this on my last cycle and then spent days on google looking for ladies whose result changed. It was the most stress I have ever had on my cycle

Oh year I got a bfp  so hope the cm is a good sign!!!


----------

